# General > Music >  Holburn bar last night

## NapalmDeath74

In the Holburn bar last night there was a band playing and the singer sounded like a cat being strangled or a bag of cats being beaten with a stick. ::

----------


## John Little

LOL - what was it called?

----------


## Venture

> LOL - what was it called?


The SELLOUTS according to the local paper.   ::

----------


## John Little

Excellent!  Any of these???

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...+sellouts&aq=f

----------


## upolian

Somebody said this to me earlier today......were they that bad?

----------


## buddyrich

Don't mince words, tell us what you really thought. I know some of the folk in the band. I've not heard them play yet but I'm surprised to read your review of it. I would say they knew what they were doing musically. Suppose it's all in the ear of the beholder.

----------


## Julia

I heard part of their set and thought they were ok, not my cup of tea but they certainly weren't bad at all.

----------


## ©Amethyst

I think this would be them...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_Dbgo949Yw

I'm not sure whether I'm amused or a little frightened (or both) by this video lol.

----------


## Tubthumper

> ... the singer sounded like a cat being strangled or a bag of cats being beaten with a stick.


Spent a lot of time with bags of cats and sticks, have you? I suppose you prefer pre-recorded stuff over any kind of live act. 

Yeah, talent's in the ear of the beholder, innit.

----------


## stevie b

*tbf your name is* *NapalmDeath you were never going to enjoy a band like the sellouts. how long did you stay and listen btw?
*

----------


## hardcore superstar

I was there most of the night and I thought they were pretty good. Most of the other punters seemed to be enjoying it too.

----------


## Jeid

I'd stick to the sea cadets, cycling, hunting and fishing. Music clearly isn't your bag.

----------


## BigKev

Yeah, alright!!!

----------


## Blast!

"NapalmDeath74 has not made any friends yet."

That's surprising!

 ::

----------


## catran

It sounds as if it was as good as the Backer in Wick Ha he. ::

----------


## buddyrich

Everyone has the right to express their view on a performance, as the band have the right to ignore it.  Although you have to be careful.  Reacting to a negative review by saying "What would you know????", is about as crass as suggesting that a singer sounds like a bag of cats.

It's better to take all feedback-criticism _or_ praise-with a pinch of salt and follow your instincts in whatever creative endeavour your doing.  It's worked for Neil Young, despite what those alabama hillbillies sang about him.


How very Zen.  I should be a band performance coach/manager/A+R guru!  The next Dante Bonutto me!

----------


## Number47

I was in the Holburn in the afternoon when they were running though a few songs. I thought they sounded really good and wished I was able to go out in the evening to hear the whole set. Some people who critisize others are only jealous because they have no talent themselves!

----------


## Deemac

I always run the theory that if the vast majority of the audience AND the punter who's actually paying the band to play is happy then that's all that really matters. 

There will always be extreme responses from "your the worst" to "your the best" band in the world, and by their very nature, these are only the ones that tend to get aired in the public domain. 

Tastes of course will always vary and the effects of alcohol consumption should also be factored in!! At the end of the day, do you as a band keep getting booked (or not)?

----------


## theboss

I take everything said, both positive and negative, with a pinch of salt. I know we're a good pub/cover band. I know we're lucky to have two extremely good singers and two backing singers who can hold a tune. We all thoroughly enjoyed Saturday night and being our first full pub gig, thought it went extremely well. They danced, they clapped, they sung along. What more do you want?

I'm not gonna bother trying to justify the band, and give reasoning as to why this fellow took a disliking to one of our singers, I don't really care.

Best thing for anyone interested in the chaps thoughts could do is, come along to the Sunday Sesh in Skins on the 30th May and make your own judgement.

YEAH! ALRIGHT! C'MON!

----------


## buddyrich

What kind of stuff are you doing? I went past in the taxi a couple of times but I couldn't get a right listen. Any chance of you trying out Boney Maroney?

----------


## theboss

It's a wide range, Buddy. From Bob Seger to Katy Perry. A mix of mainly pop and classic rock (Thin Lizzy, Clash, Aerosmith etc)

We tried to make sure everyone who came to see us wold be able to sing-a-long to at least 30% of the set.

----------


## theboss



----------


## freckles

Gutted I missed you on Sat night & looking forwrad to the Sunday Sesh - what time you on?

----------


## theboss

> Gutted I missed you on Sat night & looking forwrad to the Sunday Sesh - what time you on?


We're on at 5.45pm. Should be a good fun. See you there!

----------


## John Little

> I think this would be them...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_Dbgo949Yw
> 
> I'm not sure whether I'm amused or a little frightened (or both) by this video lol.


 
Thankyou for that.  They seem OK to me - certainly carrying the audience along - quite entertaining.

Horses for courses I think....

----------


## BigKev

Aye, grand video eh!!

Would have been better if they at least captured some footage of the next hour we played!!
(at least it would have made us look a little bit less gay!!)

----------


## buddyrich

> 


Brilliant!  And it's good to see someones having a productive day.  Alas and alack i wont be there on Sunday.

----------


## theboss

> Brilliant!  And it's good to see someones having a productive day.  Alas and alack i wont be there on Sunday.


Always productive! Only took 5 minutes.

Shame you won't be there biy!

----------


## buddyrich

Aye im practicing for the the Colin Campbell dvd we're doing next week.  It's gonna be Radio Bettyhill-tastic!

I think it's a highly modified After Hours thats playing on Sunday because various folk are away.  Should be interesting, something different anyway.

----------


## theboss

> Aye im practicing for the the Colin Campbell dvd we're doing next week.  It's gonna be Radio Bettyhill-tastic!
> 
> I think it's a highly modified After Hours thats playing on Sunday because various folk are away.  Should be interesting, something different anyway.


Grand. I'm working in Inverness the week that Colin Campbell's in Mackays. Gutted i'm gonna miss it. "Raaaadio Auchnagatt".

I'm sure AH will be impressive as always. I'll be down the front demanding Boney Maroney!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Aye im practicing for the the Colin Campbell dvd we're doing next week.  It's gonna be Radio Bettyhill-tastic!
> 
> I think it's a highly modified After Hours thats playing on Sunday because various folk are away.  Should be interesting, something different anyway.


What date is he playing?

----------


## theboss

> What date is he playing?


Just discovered it's not the week i'm away at all.

It's a week tomorrow. The 1st of June. Grand!

----------


## Deemac

> Always productive! Only took 5 minutes.
> 
> Shame you won't be there biy!


"5 minutes" - wow, I must hire you for my next project ;-))

Lovely poster, keep up all that productive work. :Grin:

----------


## theboss

> "5 minutes" - wow, I must hire you for my next project ;-))
> 
> Lovely poster, keep up all that productive work.



Well, it might of been 6 minutes. I wasn't counting though.

Always productive... always!

----------


## BigKev

> . . . . I know we're lucky to have two extremely good singers and two backing singers who can hold a tune. . . .


Cheers biy, that means a lot to me. . . .

----------


## buddyrich

Indeed it is the 1st of June.  Alasdair Bain Ceilidh Band will be there with a very handsome young fellow on drums supporting Colin and his various radio personages.


Davey Copeland, yer wee bit laddy from Radio Auchnagatt!  He'll be there!  As will Magnus t from Radio Papa Westray!

It's gonna be great!!

----------


## buddyrich

> "5 minutes" - wow, I must hire you for my next project ;-))


Should Hugh start looking for another job?

----------


## theboss

> Cheers biy, that means a lot to me. . . .


Sorry lad, I meant Ramsay  :Wink:

----------


## theboss

> Indeed it is the 1st of June.  Alasdair Bain Ceilidh Band will be there with a very handsome young fellow on drums supporting Colin and his various radio personages.
> 
> 
> Davey Copeland, yer wee bit laddy from Radio Auchnagatt!  He'll be there!  As will Magnus t from Radio Papa Westray!
> 
> It's gonna be great!!



As long as Jocky Polson's swingan' and a'jinglan', i'll be there!

----------


## buddyrich

What's the radio bettyhill chil called? Is it john Angus mackay? I think Davy copeland was actually radio balbeggie.

----------


## theboss

> What's the radio bettyhill chil called? Is it john Angus mackay? I think Davy copeland was actually radio balbeggie.


I think so, aye. "Aw hallo, and welcome to radio bettyhill"

----------


## John Little

> Aye, grand video eh!!
> 
> Would have been better if they at least captured some footage of the next hour we played!!
> (at least it would have made us look a little bit less gay!!)



LOL - you read my mind!!  :Grin:

----------


## the_big_mac

Ahhh rubbish.  I thought the thread had totally kicked off since I last read it.   :Smile:  ::

----------


## theboss

> Ahhh rubbish.  I thought the thread had totally kicked off since I last read it.


Sorry biy, nothin to see here. Move along please...

----------


## Caithness Girl

> In the Holburn bar last night there was a band playing and the singer sounded like a cat being strangled or a bag of cats being beaten with a stick.


The only difference being if it was a cat being strangled, at least the noise would have stopped eventually......unlike the endless racket that singer was making, I just pity his poor neighbours!

The band's very lucky it has such a good female singer!

----------


## theboss

> The only difference being if it was a cat being strangled, at least the noise would have stopped eventually......unlike the endless racket that singer was making, I just pity his poor neighbours!
> 
> The band's very lucky it has such a good female singer!


Right... Well, thanks. I'll pass on the message to him. I'm sure he'll be delighted!

----------


## tattoo_tearz

i reckon *napalmdeath74* and *caithness girl* are the same person. ::

----------


## BigKev

> i reckon *napalmdeath74* and *caithness girl* are the same person.


I agree, 

They should stop being such a GIRLY MAN!!!

----------


## Ramsay777

Yeah!! Alright!

----------


## BigKev

Come awn!!!

----------


## buddyrich

> The only difference being if it was a cat being strangled, at least the noise would have stopped eventually......unlike the endless racket that singer was making, I just pity his poor neighbours!
> 
> The band's very lucky it has such a good female singer!


Why labour the point?  We got the message, you didn't like the singing.

----------


## Caithness Girl

> Why labour the point? We got the message, you didn't like the singing.


I wasn't labouring the point, I don't come on here much and only just read the thread!  I was quite amused that the person who posted the 1st thread echoed what myself and my friends said before we promptly left the bar and thought I'd let the person know they weren't alone in their opinion.

----------


## buddyrich

Well then you did the right thing and voted with your feet. Although it's difficult to imagine the performance being as egregious as you and the other correspondant made out. If it was neighbour-botheringly bad surely the bar staff would notice a mass exodus once the band cranked up and pull the plug?  :Smile:

----------


## Bazeye

> Well then you did the right thing and voted with your feet. Although it's difficult to imagine the performance being as egregious as you and the other correspondant made out. If it was neighbour-botheringly bad surely the bar staff would notice a mass exodus once the band cranked up and pull the plug?


It wasnt kicking out time was it?

----------


## davth

I happen to be a neighbour of the lead singer and I rather enjoy his singing while he showers. I just wish he would close his bathroom curtains. ::

----------


## Bazeye

> I happen to be a neighbour of the lead singer and I rather enjoy his singing while he showers. I just wish he would close his bathroom curtains.


 Straight in there with your first post. Way to go. :Wink:

----------


## Bazeye

Anyway I thought it was The Holb*o*rn. What is it now Bar 67 or something equally pretentious?

----------


## davth

> Straight in there with your first post. Way to go.


Its my first post but I have been a voyeur for years of the forum not my neighbour. :Smile:

----------

